# Un giorno perfetto



## Old Giusy (12 Settembre 2008)

Ieri sera siamo stati al cinema a vedere "Un giorno perfetto".
Avevo letto l'anno scorso il libro della Mazzucco, e devo dire che la realizzazione cinematografica è abbastanza fedele al libro, riesce a riproporne l'inquietudine di fondo.
Gli spunti di riflessione possono essere tanti, ma ciò che più mi ha impressionato è il modo folle, ma con una sua lucidità di fondo, con cui Antonio Bonocore, poliziotto separato, ama e odia sua moglie, a tal punto da cercare di violentarla fino ad arrivare ad uccidere i loro figli.

Fino a che punto l'amore può essere desiderio di arrecare dolore alla persona amata? E quanto tragico diventa essere respinti quando si ha una personalità fragile?


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo stati al cinema a vedere "Un giorno perfetto".
> Avevo letto l'anno scorso il libro della Mazzucco, e devo dire che la realizzazione cinematografica è abbastanza fedele al libro, riesce a riproporne l'inquietudine di fondo.
> Gli spunti di riflessione possono essere tanti, ma ciò che più mi ha impressionato è il modo folle, ma con una sua lucidità di fondo, con cui Antonio Bonocore, poliziotto separato, ama e odia sua moglie, a tal punto da cercare di violentarla fino ad arrivare ad uccidere i loro figli.
> 
> *Fino a che punto l'amore può essere desiderio di arrecare dolore alla persona amata*? E quanto tragico diventa essere respinti quando si ha una personalità fragile?


 penso che chi arriva alla violenza lo fa riversando nell'altro frustrazioni e alienazioni personali , una sorta di punchingball umano


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

Dubito che volere il male di qualcuno possa essere catalogato come amore...


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo stati al cinema a vedere "Un giorno perfetto".
> Avevo letto l'anno scorso il libro della Mazzucco, e devo dire che la realizzazione cinematografica è abbastanza fedele al libro, riesce a riproporne l'inquietudine di fondo.
> Gli spunti di riflessione possono essere tanti, ma ciò che più mi ha impressionato è il modo folle, ma con una sua lucidità di fondo, con cui *Antonio Bonocore, poliziotto separato, ama e odia sua moglie, a tal punto da cercare di violentarla fino ad arrivare ad uccidere i loro figli.*
> 
> Fino a che punto l'amore può essere desiderio di arrecare dolore alla persona amata? E quanto tragico diventa essere respinti quando si ha una personalità fragile?


 Grazie per lo spoiler


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grazie per lo spoiler


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Fino a che punto l'amore può essere desiderio di arrecare dolore alla persona amata? E quanto tragico diventa essere respinti quando si ha una personalità fragile?


----------



## Iris (12 Settembre 2008)

Non si tratta di amore. Neanche all'inizio.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


 Merda... dovevo andare a vederlo domani sera


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non si tratta di amore. Neanche all'inizio.


Non sono d'accordo. Amore malato.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Amore malato.


 L'amore non è mai malato.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Amore malato.


Non e' amore proprio... quella e' necessita' di controllo sull'altro... possesso


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'amore non è mai malato.


Persone malate che credono sia quello l'amore.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persone malate che credono sia quello l'amore.


 Ah ok! Allora si... credono sia amore. Ma  "amore malato" è un ossimoro.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah ok! Allora si... credono sia amore. Ma "amore malato" è un ossimoro.


 perchè?


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

*Emma*

Come perchè?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Come perchè?


 perchè amore malato è un ossimoro? amore=salute; star bene?


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè?


 Perchè l'amore, quando raramente c'è, è sempre sano.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè amore malato è un ossimoro? amore=salute; star bene?


Amore=gioia

e bene, per sè e per gli altri.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè l'amore, *quando raramente c'è*, è sempre sano.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè l'amore, quando *raramente* c'è, è sempre sano.


pessimismo o realismo?


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> pessimismo o realismo?


Realismo. O vedi in giro tutta questa gente innamorata?


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Realismo. O vedi in giro tutta questa gente innamorata?


Concordo. Magari innamorata sì, ma che si vuole bene, veramente, mah...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Realismo. O vedi in giro tutta questa gente innamorata?


sono molto miope....


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè l'amore, quando raramente c'è, è sempre sano.


A me sembra una vaccata.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci devo pensare.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me sembra una vaccata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bastian contraria


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Realismo. O vedi in giro tutta questa gente innamorata?


Bhe' noi ci amiamo


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bastian contraria


Dici?

Ma se Elio ha scritto Cara ti amo dopo averti conosciuto alla festa dell'unità di Cagliari!


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dici?
> 
> Ma se Elio ha scritto Cara ti amo dopo averti conosciuto alla festa dell'unità di Cagliari!


 ...ma ti ramazzava pure la stanza?


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' noi ci amiamo


Qualcuno che lo fa per fortuna ancora c'è, ma sono sempre più rari. Amarsi a migliaia di chilometri di distanza, è più semplice


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qualcuno che lo fa per fortuna ancora c'è, ma sono sempre più rari. Amarsi a migliaia di chilometri di distanza, è più semplice




Anche molto piu' comodo


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qualcuno che lo fa per fortuna ancora c'è, ma sono sempre più rari. *Amarsi a migliaia di chilometri di distanza, è più semplice *


Dipende.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dipende.


 L'amore non consumato non si consuma.


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Settembre 2008)

MM perdonami!!!!!

Comunque è un film da vedere, a prescindere dal finale che non è affatto inaspettato.

L'amore di Antonio è un amore malato, doloroso, che gli ha tolto la voglia di vivere.
Emblematica è una sua frase, detta alla moglie Emma: "Ogni mattina vado con l'onorevole in una chiesa in centro, c'è una Madonna che mi ricorda te, e le chiedo di farmi dimenticare te e i bambini. Ma sono contento che non mi ascolti, perchè io non voglio dimenticare...."

E' davvero un personaggio folle, ma lucido nella sua follia, perchè decide lucidamente di dare alla moglie il dolore più grande che potrebbe darle, quasi a volerle far provare il dolore che ha provato lui nel perdere tutto...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'amore non consumato non si consuma.


Vero, ma io parlavo d'altro.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> MM perdonami!!!!!
> 
> Comunque è un film da vedere, a prescindere dal finale che non è affatto inaspettato.
> 
> ...


 Lo vedrò lo stesso Giusy, non preoccuparti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non perdo un film di quel regista. E l'argomento mi interessa molto!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah ok! Allora si... credono sia amore. Ma  "amore malato" è un ossimoro.


dissento completamente.
Gli amori malati esistono eccome
tiè


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

*ot*

ma voi non trovate che il 99% dei film italiani siano di una palla tremenda??


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma voi non trovate che il 99% dei film italiani siano di una palla tremenda??


No.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No.


lo sospettavo


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma voi non trovate che il 99% dei film italiani siano di una palla tremenda??


No Asu, no.
Ozpetek poi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il prossimo che voglio vedere è : "Il passato è una terra straniera" di Vicari, tratto dal libro di Carofiglio che ho letto.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No Asu, no.
> Ozpetek poi...
> 
> 
> ...


Adoro Carofiglio ma quel libro... indigesto...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Adoro Carofiglio ma quel libro... indigesto...


A me è piaciuto, e anche lì.... quanti spunti di riflessione!
Vedremo la realizzazione cinematografica se rende o meno...


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto, e anche lì.... quanti spunti di riflessione!
> Vedremo la realizzazione cinematografica se rende o meno...


Per me è noioso. Altra cosa gli altri.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'amore non consumato non si consuma.


 
ti quoto trecentomila volte


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'amore non consumato non si consuma.


e il desiderio? la passione? non consumati....si alimentano?


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma voi non trovate che il 99% dei film italiani siano di una palla tremenda??


che cretina.
guarda marco tullio giordana.


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dissento completamente.
> Gli amori malati esistono eccome
> tiè


 cazzo mi frega se dissenti... finchè scrivi ste' coglionate va benissimo...tiè!


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e il desiderio? la passione? non consumati....si alimentano?


Generalmente è così. Per questo in tutti i grandi drammi della letteratura amorosa, almeno uno dei due amanti muore. Te li vedi Tristano e Isotta, o Romeo e Giulietta sposati da vent'anni?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Generalmente è così. Per questo in tutti i grandi drammi della letteratura amorosa, almeno uno dei due amanti muore. Te li vedi Tristano e Isotta, o Romeo e Giulietta sposati da vent'anni?



Divorziati dopo 7 anni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Infatti noi non consumeremo e spenderemo una vecchiaia insieme invidiabile... tanto a te non ti s'alzera' piu'....


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cazzo mi frega se dissenti... finchè scrivi ste' coglionate va benissimo...tiè!












  che coglionata ho scritto??


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che cretina.
> guarda marco tullio giordana.


tullio giordana a parte la meglio gioventà ha fatto film pallosi.


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

l'amore malato può essere curato.
questa è la cazzata delle 15.
però ho la scusa che ho mangiato i primi funghi, crudi in insalatina e fritte le cappelle..
ahh.. che goduta...


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Divorziati dopo 7 anni...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 L'importante è che tu ne sia convinta


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che coglionata ho scritto??


 Che esiste l'amore malato. Quelle relazioni malsane a cui pensi tu, tutto sono tranne amore...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che esiste l'amore malato. Quelle relazioni malsane a cui pensi tu, tutto sono tranne amore...


secondo te a che pensavo??
mi leggi nella mente??


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo te a che pensavo??
> mi leggi nella mente??


al fungo fritto


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo te a che pensavo??
> mi leggi nella mente??


 Certo!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo!


bravo.
Allora leggi cosa ti sto rispondendo mentalmente!


----------



## Nobody (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bravo.
> Allora leggi cosa ti sto rispondendo mentalmente!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


con rispetto parlando ovviamente


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Comunque è dall'inizio del topic che ce l'ho in testa...

Just a perfect day 
drink Sangria in the park 
And then later 
when it gets dark, we go home 

Just a perfect day 
feed animals in the zoo 
Then later 
a movie, too, and then home 

Oh, it's such a perfect day 
I'm glad I spend it with you 
Oh, such a perfect day 
You just keep me hanging on 
You just keep me hanging on 

Just a perfect day 
problems all left alone 
Weekenders on our own 
it's such fun 

Just a perfect day 
you made me forget myself 
I thought I was 
someone else, someone good 

Oh, it's such a perfect day 
I'm glad I spent it with you 
Oh, such a perfect day 
You just keep me hanging on 
You just keep me hanging on 

You're going to reap just what you sow


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Settembre 2008)

Uno dei più bei film italiani recenti è "Mio fratello è figlio unico", mi è piaciuto un sacco!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque è dall'inizio del topic che ce l'ho in testa...
> 
> Just a perfect day
> drink Sangria in the park
> ...


----------



## brugola (12 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Uno dei più bei film italiani recenti è "Mio fratello è figlio unico", mi è piaciuto un sacco!


 
maremma che cagata pazzesca!!
io voglio andare a vedere l'ultimo con will smith...


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Uno dei più bei film italiani recenti è "Mio fratello è figlio unico", mi è piaciuto un sacco!


_Mio fratello è figlio unico 
perche' non ha mai trovato il coraggio di operarsi al fegato 
e non ha mai pagato per fare l'amore 
e non ha mai vinto un premio aziendale 
e non ha mai viaggiato in seconda classe 
sul rapido Taranto-Ancona 
e non ha mai criticato un film senza prima prima vederlo 
mio fratello e' figlio unico 
perche' e' convinto che Chinaglia non puo' passare al Frosinone 
perche' e convinto che nell'amaro benedettino 
non sta' il segreto della felicita' 
perche' e' convinto che anche chi non legge Freud 
puo' vivere cent'anni 
perche' e' convinto che esistono ancora 
gli sfruttati malpagati e frustrati 
mio fratello e' figlio unico sfruttato 
represso calpestato odiato e ti amo Mariù 
mio fratello e' figlio unico deriso 
frustrato picchiato derubato e ti amo Mariù 
mio fratello e' figlio unico dimagrito 
declassato sottomesso disgregato e ti amo Mariù 
mio fratello e' figlio unico frustato 
frustrato derubato sottomesso e ti amo Mariù 
mio fratello e' figlio unico deriso 
declassato frustrato dimagrito e ti amo Mariù 
mio fratello e' figlio unico malpagato 
derubato deriso disgregato e ti amo Mariù_


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Uno dei più bei film italiani recenti è "Mio fratello è figlio unico", mi è piaciuto un sacco!


a me non è piaciuto per niente.
gli unici registi italiani recenti validi sono (per me)
salvatores
tornatore
Soldini
Tullio giordana
lucchetti 

altri non me ne vengono.....

intendevo che la maggior parte dei film italiani sono una infinita sega mentale ..tutti masturbarsi la testa..bhò


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me non è piaciuto per niente.
> gli unici registi italiani recenti validi sono (per me)
> salvatores
> tornatore
> ...


a me piacciono molto anche Garrone e Mazzacurati


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me non è piaciuto per niente.
> gli unici registi italiani recenti validi sono (per me)
> salvatores
> tornatore
> ...


A me "Mio fratello è figlio unico" è piaciuto molto e ha reso la spinta caratteriale e casuale che porta a certe scelte politiche anche estreme. La Finocchiaro è stata grandiosa.
Se vado al cinema vado di preferenza a vedere film italiani.
Gianni Ameglio ha fatto "Il ladro di bambini" e "Lamerica" che sono indimenticabili con Enrico Lo Verso da oscar in entrambi.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Settembre 2008)

Paolo Virzi' no? Ovosodo e My name is Tanino son tanto belli


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2008)

*Su Soldini*

soprattutto Soldini cupo...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Settembre 2008)

ma se due malati si amano l'amore è sano?


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Settembre 2008)

uffa che palle. uffa che palle uffa che palle.

io di certezze non ne ho , perchè di sani non ne conosco.


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se due malati si amano l'amore è sano?


Bella domanda. Forse per loro sì. Il guaio è se uno dei due guarisce...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma se due malati si amano l'amore è sano?


Magari la loro malattia si "annulla"....


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Magari la loro malattia si "annulla"....


Donna ottimista... beh but you're in love e quindi è facile essere ottimisti


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Ma Giusy....are you in love?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> soprattutto Soldini cupo...


assolutamente no, pane e tulipani e agata e la tempesta sono bellissimi senza essere cupi.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma Giusy....are you in love?


Dio la benedica!


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> assolutamente no, pane e tulipani e agata e la tempesta sono bellissimi senza essere cupi.


Immaginavo, infatti sono quelli che mi piacciono meno...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Immaginavo, infatti sono quelli che mi piacciono meno...


ma se sono splendidi!!
vabbè


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se sono splendidi!!
> vabbè


_Pane e tulipani_ è fantastico.. lo considero il simbolo del tentativo di cambiamento di rotta della commedia italiana degli ultimi anni.
Poi la parte di Bruno Ganz è stata memorabile.


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma Giusy....are you in love?





Asudem ha detto:


> Dio la benedica!


 
Non lo so... forse si....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> _Pane e tulipani_ è fantastico.. lo considero il simbolo del tentativo di cambiamento di rotta della commedia italiana degli ultimi anni.
> Poi la parte di Bruno Ganz è stata memorabile.


Condivido.

Il bello poi dei film italiani (ma in generale anche gli altri europei) rispetto agli americani è che si vedono persone vere con facce vere.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> No Asu, no.
> *Ozpetek poi*...
> 
> 
> ...


la finestra di fronte è una cagata pazzesca.
le fate ignoranti è stupendo.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'amore malato può essere curato.
> questa è la cazzata delle 15.
> però ho la scusa che ho mangiato i primi funghi, crudi in insalatina e fritte le cappelle..
> ahh.. che goduta...


stronza.

























che invidia.. stronzissima bis.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che esiste l'amore malato. Quelle relazioni malsane a cui pensi tu, tutto sono tranne amore...


nascono FORSE sane, ma poi si contaminano e gli irrisolti di uno finiscono per diventare la tagliola in cui finisce anche l'altro.
chi sa chi sei, chissà che sarà di noi -lo scopriremo solo vivendo, come cantava battisti.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

per me Soldini è uno dei più innovativi e gradevoli.
Pane e tulipani è fantasmagorico e offre non poche chiavi di lettura.
lei è adorabile e bruno ganz pure.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me Soldini è uno dei più innovativi e gradevoli.
> *Pane e tulipani è fantasmagorico e offre non poche chiavi di lettura.*
> *lei è adorabile e bruno ganz pure*.


traquote.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2008)

*giusy*







Giusy ha detto:


> Non lo so... forse si....


 

si è smollato...diccelo!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

ieri sera mi sono vista Nero bifamiliare di Zampaglione (quello dei tiromancino), non male.
particolare e strano con punte di grottesco.
Ve lo consiglio.
Diverso dai soliti film


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Io ho visto Parlami d'amore di Muccino e ho pianto come una scema.

Mi sono riconosciuta un po' in lui, Alice come me...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Io ho visto in tv Le conseguenze dell'amore ....e ho scoperto di non capire nulla di cinema...ha ricevuto premi a Cannes e Nastri d'argento...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io ho visto Parlami d'amore di Muccino e ho pianto come una scema.
> 
> Mi sono riconosciuta un po' in lui, Alice come me...



a me è piaciuto tanto...tutto....mi hanno regalato il libro, non l'ho ancora letto pero'.... mi sono piaciute molto l'ambientazione (la villa, il legno, la bisca, le feste in maschera), ok, un po' paracule, ma intriganti!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho visto in tv Le conseguenze dell'amore ....e ho scoperto di non capire nulla di cinema...ha ricevuto premi a Cannes e Nastri d'argento...




teso', l'ho visto ieri sera, su Mya! (per la cronaca, siccome qui c'è chi mi tiene il tempo: STIRANDO I PANNI DI UNA SETTIMANA)

Ma...non ci ho capito niente! Dopo il primo quarto ho smesso...! Ok Servillo eroinomane ma...come evolveva?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> teso', l'ho visto ieri sera, su Mya! (per la cronaca, siccome qui c'è chi mi tiene il tempo: STIRANDO I PANNI DI UNA SETTIMANA)
> 
> Ma...non ci ho capito niente! Dopo il primo quarto ho smesso...! Ok Servillo eroinomane ma...come evolveva?!


 Evolveva???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il tizio cinquantenne (messo male) si innamora della ragazza ...ma lo si capisce solo dal fatto che le fa regali e le racconta che lui ricicla soldi per la mafia.
A questa notizia la ragazza invece di scappare decide di accettare in regalo un'auto ...e lui finisce ammazzato...
Eh le conseguenze dell'amore...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Settembre 2008)

Se ho un pò di tempo oggi voglio vedere "Memorie di una geisha"!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

quindi non ho perso niente cambiando canale!! La ragazza chi era, la cameriera? (la nipote della Magnani, credo...)


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Se ho un pò di tempo oggi voglio vedere "Memorie di una geisha"!




ce l'ho in dvd, voglio vederlo anch'io quando possibile!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quindi non ho perso niente cambiando canale!! La ragazza chi era, la cameriera? (la nipote della Magnani, credo...)


 Sì era lei.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ce l'ho in dvd, voglio vederlo anch'io quando possibile!


Il libro mi ha entusiasmato.
Mi sono innamorata anch'io del Presidente...


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me è piaciuto tanto...tutto....mi hanno regalato il libro, non l'ho ancora letto pero'.... mi sono piaciute molto l'ambientazione (la villa, il legno, la bisca, le feste in maschera), ok, un po' paracule, ma intriganti!


No il libro no, non ce la faccio... Come film non è che sia granché, cinematograficamente parlando, però mi ha coinvolta e ho pianto.
Ogni tanto fa bene.

ps poi lui è tanto carino...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Se ho un pò di tempo oggi voglio vedere "Memorie di una geisha"!


io pure.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No il libro no, non ce la faccio... Come film non è che sia granché, cinematograficamente parlando, però mi ha coinvolta e ho pianto.
> Ogni tanto fa bene.
> 
> ps poi *lui è tanto carino*...


Un po' un figlio, no?


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un po' un figlio, no?


In che senso Persa? Che ispira senso materno?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> In che senso Persa? Che ispira senso materno?


Nel senso che ha l'età per essere un figlio tuo (mio pure nipote)


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel senso che ha l'età per essere un figlio tuo (mio pure nipote)


Ma io mi sono comportata come Nicole con uomini più grandi di me...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E ho trovato ragazzi molto più maturi della loro età anagrafica.

Poi io ho sempre 15 anni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma io mi sono comportata come Nicole con uomini più grandi di me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho visto il film.
Mi riferivo solo a Muccino... e resta un giovanissimo.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho visto il film.
> Mi riferivo solo a Muccino... e resta un giovanissimo.


Davvero Persa l'età anagrafica non conta. Mi sono sempre trovata meglio con gli uomini più giovani di me, e il fascino dell'uomo maturo su di me non attacca. 

ps e Muccino me gusta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Davvero Persa l'età anagrafica non conta. Mi sono sempre trovata meglio con gli uomini più giovani di me, e il fascino dell'uomo maturo su di me non attacca.
> 
> ps e Muccino me gusta


Se ci provi con mio figlio ti spezzo le gambine


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ci provi con mio figlio ti spezzo le gambine

























Somiglia a Muccino?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Somiglia a Muccino?


 No a Keanu Reeves


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No a Keanu Reeves


carino, ma non è il mio tipo. Più tranquilla?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> carino, ma non è il mio tipo. Più tranquilla?


 Dovresti preoccuparti tu...


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dovresti preoccuparti tu...


Di cosa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Di cosa?


 Di considerare ragazzi che potrebbero essere figli.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Di considerare ragazzi che potrebbero essere figli.


Ah. Guarda che ne ho quasi 42 di anni, non 80!!!!!

E comunque i 50enni non mi piacciono, arrivo ai miei coetanei, forse.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah. Guarda che ne ho quasi 42 di anni, non 80!!!!!
> 
> E comunque i 50enni non mi piacciono, arrivo ai miei coetanei, forse.


 Se ne avesso 80 dovresti considerare possibili figli i sessantenni non i ventenni.
Io considero te possibile figlia.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se ne avesso 80 dovresti considerare possibili figli i sessantenni non i ventenni.
> Io considero te possibile figlia.


Persa è quella che si ha nella testa l'età, io la testa non l'ho cambiata mai.

ps si vede eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa è quella che si ha nella testa l'età, io la testa non l'ho cambiata mai.
> 
> ps si vede eh?


No, l'età è quella che si ha.
Mi dispiace tanto, per me, ma è così.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *No, l'età è quella che si ha*.
> Mi dispiace tanto, per me, ma è così.













io quando sento quelli che dicono l'età è quella che ci si sente divento una iena


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

http://www.nienteansia.it/test/test-eta-mentale.html


----------



## Old fay (14 Settembre 2008)

Io so solo che ho pianto dall'inizio alla fine, vergognandomi come una ladra, forse mi ci sono rivista...forse è un tema che attualmente mi tocca molto da vicino....l'ho trovato un film eccellente in ogni caso, il regista riesce a toccare dei temi sempre molto attuali e molto dolorosi...che progressi dalla finestra di fronte dove la moglie non lascia la famiglia per una possibile passione...mi piacciono i registi quando si evolvono adeguandosi ahimè ai tempi.


----------



## Old fay (14 Settembre 2008)

Parlando d'età, l'età è quella che si ha e stop, è penoso fare le ridicole a 60 anni, vale anche per i maschietti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Io so solo che ho pianto dall'inizio alla fine, vergognandomi come una ladra, forse mi ci sono rivista...forse è un tema che attualmente mi tocca molto da vicino....l'ho trovato un film eccellente in ogni caso, il regista riesce a toccare dei temi sempre molto attuali e molto dolorosi...che progressi dalla finestra di fronte dove la moglie non lascia la famiglia per una possibile passione...mi piacciono i registi quando si evolvono adeguandosi ahimè ai tempi.


Però Parlami d'amore è di Silvio il fratello piccolo di Gabriele  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .

A me "La finestra di fronte" è piaciuto molto e fa capire molto di come le passioni a volte siano solo un mezzo per cambiare se stessi.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però Parlami d'amore è di Silvio il fratello piccolo di Gabriele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io adoro Ozpetek, soprattutto per la sua filosofia di famiglia allargata. La finestra di fronte non è il suo film migliore (sono d'accordo con Anna sulle Fate ignoranti, capolavoro). E quanto mi ha fatto incazzare il finale, lei rinuncia all'amore...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però Parlami d'amore è di Silvio il fratello piccolo di Gabriele
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure a me. molto.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

*Un giorno perfetto.*

Stile registico da fiction, ho trovato il film sconclusionato, slegato... parte davvero sotto ritmo, con dialoghi assurdi (la Sandrelli con gli aquiloni da davvero il peggio di se...), personaggi appiccicati alla storia come la Finocchiaro, pochissima tensione per quasi tutto il film (anche nei momenti più drammatici), trama slegata che si perde in tante vicende senza fili comuni appena credibili.
Ci sono assurdità nella sceneggiatura, davvero inspiegabili... un poliziotto armato e disturbato telefona alla suocera e con tono credibilissimo le dice che se non gli fa sapere dove sono i nipoti, va la e le spara in bocca. Dopo un po' arriva la figlia che li cerca, e lei tranquilla non le dice della "promessa" fattale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Finale scontato, che ha voluto condire con un briciolo di speranza.
Meglio non parlare della recitazione... si salva solo Mastandrea...la classe della Ferrari? Ma dove??? Molto meglio certe auto e spumanti! Se come dicono certi, questa è la migliore attrice italiana.............
Il suo film peggiore, decisamente! Batte alla grande La finestra di fronte... Opzetek ma che roba porti a Venezia?????


p.s.: quando ho visto la scena del murales mi sono messo a ridere nel cinema affollatissimo!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Stile registico da fiction, ho trovato il film sconclusionato, slegato... parte davvero sotto ritmo, con dialoghi assurdi (la Sandrelli con gli aquiloni da davvero il peggio di se...), personaggi appiccicati alla storia come la Finocchiaro, pochissima tensione per quasi tutto il film (anche nei momenti più drammatici), trama slegata che si perde in tante vicende senza fili comuni appena credibili.
> Ci sono assurdità nella sceneggiatura, davvero inspiegabili... un poliziotto armato e disturbato telefona alla suocera e con tono credibilissimo le dice che se non gli fa sapere dove sono i nipoti, va la e le spara in bocca. Dopo un po' arriva la figlia che li cerca, e lei tranquilla non le dice della "promessa" fattale
> 
> 
> ...


come i commenti di  mereghetti...*"se volete proprio farvi del male..." 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old fay (15 Settembre 2008)

Infatti  MK, nella finestra di fronte lei rinuncia all'amore...HA FATTO BENE...!!! Hai visto che casino invece scegliendo se stesse ed un probabile nuovo amore???


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come i commenti di mereghetti...*"se volete proprio farvi del male..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















Concordo! Soldi buttati... ed è la prima volta che lo penso, vedendo un film di Opztek!


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il suo film peggiore, decisamente! Batte alla grande La finestra di fronte... Opzetek ma che roba porti a Venezia?????
















  non ho ancora visto il film, ma non so perchè tutta la pubblicità fatta mi dava una brutta sensazione...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo! Soldi buttati... ed è la prima volta che lo penso, vedendo un film di Opztek!


hai visto che carina l'ultima pubblicità di conto arancio con ale e franz??
si mettono fuori dal cinema a chiedere a chi esce com'era il film.. se lo fanno raccontare senza entrare  

	
	
		
		
	


	








poi è sempre così...più se ne parla più fan schifo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io dopo saturno contro ho capito che non era cosa...


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai visto che carina l'ultima pubblicità di conto arancio con ale e franz??
> si mettono fuori dal cinema a chiedere a chi esce com'era il film.. se lo fanno raccontare senza entrare
> 
> 
> ...


 Spesso è così... generano hype fittizio per catturare la gente. Però non mi sarei aspettato questo crollo di Opztek!


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> non ho ancora visto il film, ma non so perchè tutta la pubblicità fatta mi dava una brutta sensazione...


 Se ti piace il regista vedilo comunque... tutti i pareri sono soggettivi!


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ti piace il regista vedilo comunque... tutti i pareri sono soggettivi!


Sì lo vedrò. Anche se Ozpetek delle volte ha delle cadute che... beh...


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì lo vedrò. Anche se Ozpetek delle volte *ha delle cadute* che... beh...


 Qui è in piena picchiata!


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qui è in piena picchiata!
























   minchia, peggio del delirio mistico di Cuore sacro?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

Molti, pensavo di andare a vedere l'ultimo con will smith..hancok. 
ci vai e poi me lo racconti??


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Molti, pensavo di andare a vedere l'ultimo con will smith..hancok.
> ci vai e poi me lo racconti??


 No ora tocca a te... io ti ho dato la dritta per questo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Secondo me quel film è una merda... anche se mi piace l'attore, lo trovo bravo e simpatico!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No ora tocca a te... io ti ho dato la dritta per questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me han detto che è divertente.
Un eroe ubriaco e stordito a me attira molto-
Ok, vado io e te lo racconto


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2008)

ma quindi in soldoni è una cagata un giorno perfetto?
mi volevo comprare il libro


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2008)

Secondo me e' una cagata pazzesca 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Peccato per Will


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma quindi in soldoni è una cagata un giorno perfetto?
> mi volevo comprare il libro


Uè tutti i libri della Mazzucco sono belli!


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ieri sera siamo stati al cinema a vedere "Un giorno perfetto".
> Avevo letto l'anno scorso il libro della Mazzucco, e devo dire che la realizzazione cinematografica è abbastanza fedele al libro, riesce a riproporne l'inquietudine di fondo.
> Gli spunti di riflessione possono essere tanti, ma ciò che più mi ha impressionato è il modo folle, ma con una sua lucidità di fondo, con cui Antonio Bonocore, poliziotto separato, ama e odia sua moglie, a tal punto da cercare di violentarla fino ad arrivare ad uccidere i loro figli.
> 
> Fino a che punto l'amore può essere desiderio di arrecare dolore alla persona amata? E quanto tragico diventa essere respinti quando si ha una personalità fragile?


Ho visto ieri il film. Mi ha colpita molto. Non ho letto il libro ma lo farò al più presto. OZpetek è riuscito a dare voce al problema (un problema purtroppo di tante donne e di tante famiglie) con sensibilità e talento.
Per me è maturato molto anche dal punto di vista cinematografico. Isabella Ferrari è perfetta.

ps Giusy l'essere respinti non c'entra nulla...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho visto ieri il film. Mi ha colpita molto. Non ho letto il libro ma lo farò al più presto. OZpetek è riuscito a dare voce al problema (un problema purtroppo di tante donne e di tante famiglie) con sensibilità e talento.
> Per me è maturato molto anche dal punto di vista cinematografico. Isabella Ferrari è perfetta.
> 
> *ps Giusy l'essere respinti non c'entra nulla*...


In che senso?


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> In che senso?


Col film. Non è che il protagonista impazzisce perchè lei lo respinge...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Col film. Non è che il protagonista impazzisce perchè lei lo respinge...


Beh per la separazione....


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Beh per la separazione....


No Giusy, non è per la separazione. E' perchè lei rompe il giochino sadomaso. E ne vanno di mezzo i figli però...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps bellissima la scena del gelato, che che fa pendant al "ho ripreso a vivere".


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

E' proprio vero...de gustibus non est disputandum. Per me il giorno im-perfetto è il peggior film di Opztek.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

Poi se uno volesse andare a vederlo gradirebbe non sapere esattamente cosa succede scena per scena...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Poi se uno volesse andare a vederlo gradirebbe non sapere esattamente cosa succede scena per scena...


 Così eviti di spendere gli euri del biglietto... affittarlo in dvd è già tanto...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Così eviti di spendere gli euri del biglietto... affittarlo in dvd è già tanto...


lo aspetto su sky aggratis ...figurati se dopo le vostre recensioni spendo un solo eurino.


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' proprio vero...de gustibus non est disputandum. Per me il giorno im-perfetto è il peggior film di Opztek.


E' il suo primo film su commissione, sicuramente diverso, mancano i suoi deliri. Però ripeto, prova riuscita.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' il suo primo film su commissione, sicuramente diverso, mancano i suoi deliri. Però ripeto, prova riuscita.


gli vedo già il viso più rilassato e disteso...


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> gli vedo già il viso più rilassato e disteso...


A Ozpetek? Credo sia uno dei registi più rompicoglioni in circolazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Però ha il suo perchè...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo aspetto su sky aggratis ...figurati se dopo le vostre recensioni spendo un solo eurino.


bastarda dal braccino corto...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bastarda dal braccino corto...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

Dev'essere un bel film...ora lo cerco


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dev'essere un bel film...ora lo cerco


 Non cagarti sotto dalle risate alla scena dei murales...


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non cagarti sotto dalle risate alla scena dei murales...


MM a 20 anni si fanno queste cose...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM a 20 anni si fanno queste cose...


 a proposito di stereotipi... quel dialogo li è uno dei più penosi che ricordi della storia del cinema. Guarda, non penserei mai che il regista delle fate ignoranti sia lo stesso di questo film... per me ha subito un'involuzione sconcertante.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> a proposito di stereotipi... quel dialogo li è uno dei più penosi che ricordi della storia del cinema. Guarda, non penserei mai che il regista delle fate ignoranti sia lo stesso di questo film... per me ha subito un'involuzione sconcertante.



Mi racconti la storia del murales... ora sono curiosa


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> a proposito di stereotipi... quel dialogo li è uno dei più penosi che ricordi della storia del cinema. Guarda, non penserei mai che il regista delle fate ignoranti sia lo stesso di questo film... per me ha subito un'involuzione sconcertante.


Ripeto MM, è un film su commissione, la sceneggiatura c'era già. Cambia pure il produttore. Non ho letto il libro ma mi riprometto di farlo. Per me è un segnale di maturità, una voglia di rinnovarsi, ho trovato imbarazzanti certi suoi scivoloni in Saturno Contro e in La finestra di fronte (la scena del ghetto ad esempio).


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi racconti la storia del murales... ora sono curiosa


 Ci vuole troppo stomaco... dico davvero!


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ripeto MM, *è un film su commissione, la sceneggiatura c'era già*. Cambia pure il produttore. Non ho letto il libro ma mi riprometto di farlo. Per me è un segnale di maturità, una voglia di rinnovarsi, ho trovato imbarazzanti certi suoi scivoloni in Saturno Contro e in La finestra di fronte (la scena del ghetto ad esempio).


 Questo non scusa nulla, semmai è un'aggravante. Se la sceneggiatura è una cagata, la rifiuti. Sulla finestra sono d'accordo, dopo questo è il suo film peggiore.


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo non scusa nulla, semmai è un'aggravante. Se la sceneggiatura è una cagata, la rifiuti. Sulla finestra sono d'accordo, dopo questo è il suo film peggiore.


 
No guarda, Saturno contro è peggio. La scena in obitorio è imbarazzante. O tutto Cuore sacro. Sono quelle le parti del cinema di Ozpetek che non mi piacciono. Maggiore realismo gli giova, secondo me.

ps non so come mai abbia cambiato produttore...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No guarda, Saturno contro è peggio. La scena in obitorio è imbarazzante. O tutto Cuore sacro. Sono quelle le parti del cinema di Ozpetek che non mi piacciono. Maggiore realismo gli giova, secondo me.
> 
> ps non so come mai abbia cambiato produttore...


Cuore sacro è un film a sè. A me complessivamente è piaciuto, nonostante numerosi eccessi.
E' proprio quando cerca il realismo che questo regista fallisce... per non parlare della tecnica di ripresa di questo film. E della recitazione...........


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cuore sacro è un film a sè. A me complessivamente è piaciuto, nonostante numerosi eccessi.
> E' proprio quando cerca il realismo che questo regista fallisce... per non parlare della tecnica di ripresa di questo film. E della recitazione...........


Beh gusti diversi MM, che ci vuoi fare, per me Dal tramonto all'alba è uno dei peggiori film della storia del cinema... ad esempio.

ps io sono per l'evoluzione, e quando si cambia registro perchè la creatività viene meno non posso che approvare.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cuore sacro è un film a sè. A me complessivamente è piaciuto, nonostante numerosi eccessi.
> E' proprio quando cerca il realismo che questo regista fallisce... per non parlare della tecnica di ripresa di questo film. E della recitazione...........


Cerca d'incontrarlo e dagli una testata


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh gusti diversi MM, che ci vuoi fare, per me *Dal tramonto all'alba* è uno dei peggiori film della storia del cinema... ad esempio.
> 
> ps io sono per l'evoluzione, e quando si cambia registro perchè la creatività viene meno non posso che approvare.


 Quel film è un capolavoro!


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quel film è un capolavoro!


E lo sapevo, l'ho citato appositamente...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh gusti diversi MM, che ci vuoi fare, per me *Dal tramonto all'alba* è uno dei peggiori film della storia del cinema... ad esempio.
> 
> ps io sono per l'evoluzione, e quando si cambia registro perchè la creatività viene meno non posso che approvare.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E lo sapevo, l'ho citato appositamente...



Chiedi subito scusa a Tarantino...


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chiedi subito scusa a Tarantino...

























No.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No.


Blasfema...


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Blasfema...


Lapidata? Ancora?


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


 Io voglio mangiare il piede alla tequila della pitonessa!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io voglio mangiare il piede alla tequila della pitonessa!


Io ho deciso che voglio incontrare Tarantino... a Ottobre inizia a girare un film in Francia e Germania...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho deciso che voglio incontrare Tarantino... a Ottobre inizia a girare un film in Francia e Germania...


 Si, sulla seconda guerra mondiale! Immagino che casino... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fai bene, se hai la possibilità incontralo!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, sulla seconda guerra mondiale! Immagino che casino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per l'incontro mi vestiro' da pitonessa


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per l'incontro mi vestiro' da pitonessa


 Metti in evidenza i piedi... vedrai che ti combina


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Metti in evidenza i piedi... vedrai che ti combina


Dai anche secondo te e' un feticista del piede? 

Io lo penso sul serio...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai anche secondo te e' un feticista del piede?
> 
> Io lo penso sul serio...


E' noto, l'ha dichiarato pubblicamente. E poi te ne accorgi da tutti i suoi film... il discorso sui massaggi ai piedi di Pulp Fiction, i primi piani continui che mette in tutti i suoi film... la sceneggiatura col piede di Salma in bocca, l'ha voluta lui.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' noto, l'ha dichiarato pubblicamente. E poi te ne accorgi da tutti i suoi film... il discorso sui massaggi ai piedi di Pulp Fiction, i primi piani continui che mette in tutti i suoi film... la sceneggiatura col piede di Salma in bocca, l'ha voluta lui.


Allora ho ragione a dire che e' l'uomo della mia vita... scommetto non mi romperebbe le palle per tutte le mie scarpe


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora ho ragione a dire che e' l'uomo della mia vita... scommetto non mi romperebbe le palle per tutte le mie scarpe


 Anzichenò... ti adorerebbe! Per una settimana o giù di li... poi cercherebbe altri piedi!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anzichenò... ti adorerebbe! Per una settimana o giù di li... poi cercherebbe altri piedi!


Ma posso far sembrare i miei piedi piedi sempre nuovi... e tu sei solo geloso


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma posso far sembrare i miei piedi piedi sempre nuovi... e tu sei solo geloso


 Se devi tradirmi, allora è un onore essere cornificato da Tarantino... potevi farmi becco con uno squallido idraulico!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se devi tradirmi, allora è un onore essere cornificato da Tarantino... potevi farmi becco con uno squallido idraulico!



Quando mai... se tradisco lo faccio per bene... ripeto ci vuole grandezza anche nella meschinita'


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quando mai... se tradisco lo faccio per bene... ripeto ci vuole grandezza anche nella meschinita'


 Vero... anche se, quando c'è vera grandezza, la meschinità scompare.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero... anche se, quando c'è vera grandezza, la meschinità scompare.


Non lo so sai... un tradimento e' comunque una meschinita'...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so sai... un tradimento e' comunque una meschinita'...


 Allora non vi potrà essere mai vera grandezza nel tradimento, mi sa... non so se sbaglio, ma la mia idea è che quando si manifesta davvero la vera qualità, la meschinità scompare...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora non vi potrà essere mai vera grandezza nel tradimento, mi sa... non so se sbaglio, ma la mia idea è che quando si manifesta davvero la vera qualità, la meschinità scompare...


Non quella vera grandezza che intendi tu... ci puo' essere una grandezza relativa che rende l'atto non dico giustificabile ma almeno "che diamine e' successo ed era fantastico" ... c'e' una leggera differenza tra tradimento e tradimento per me almeno...


----------



## Nobody (23 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non quella vera grandezza che intendi tu... ci puo' essere una grandezza relativa che rende l'atto non dico giustificabile ma almeno "che diamine e' successo ed era fantastico" ... *c'e' una leggera differenza tra tradimento e tradimento* per me almeno...


Su questo non ci piove.


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Settembre 2008)

Ho apprezzato il film. Anche se mi ha scosso un pò.... 
Lui aveva il problema di essere un poliziotto
Lei di aver sposato un poliziotto
Finiva per forza così...

Le cose stanno scritte nel mattino, e non è destino ma necessità.

Purtroppo.....


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ho apprezzato il film. Anche se mi ha scosso un pò....
> *Lui aveva il problema di essere un poliziotto*
> Lei di aver sposato un poliziotto
> Finiva per forza così...
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. Il fatto che fosse un poliziotto banalizza l'uso della violenza, un po' un luogo comune. Aveva il problema di aggrapparsi a lei. Tutto qui. Se lei non si fosse comportata da brava madre forse, forse...


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ho apprezzato il film. Anche se mi ha scosso un pò....
> *Lui aveva il problema di essere un poliziotto*
> *Lei di aver sposato un poliziotto*
> Finiva per forza così...
> ...


 Vabbè così mo' da come scrivi tu sembra che il problema è il poliziotto in quanto tale... ce ne sono di ragionieri con la pistola... e quando non ce l'hanno, usano qualcos'altro! Io la scelta del personaggio poliziotto l'ho trovata banale.


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Il fatto che fosse un poliziotto banalizza l'uso della violenza, *un po' un luogo comune*. Aveva il problema di aggrapparsi a lei. Tutto qui. Se lei non si fosse comportata da brava madre forse, forse...


Un pò verità, altro che luogo comune. 
E non mi riferisco alla violenza, ma al modo di essere.


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè così mo' da come scrivi tu sembra che il problema è il poliziotto in quanto tale... ce ne sono di ragionieri con la pistola... e quando non ce l'hanno, usano qualcos'altro! Io la scelta del personaggio poliziotto l'ho trovata banale.


Non voglio approfondire, non è il caso.
Ma io la penso così.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè così mo' da come scrivi tu sembra che il problema è il poliziotto in quanto tale... ce ne sono di ragionieri con la pistola... e quando non ce l'hanno, usano qualcos'altro! *Io la scelta del personaggio poliziotto l'ho trovata banale*.


MM non ci posso credere, siamo d'accordo anche su questo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps è tratto da un libro, non è che puoi alterare troppo il romanzo eh, poi lo scrittore ti cazzia. E fa bene.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Un pò verità, altro che luogo comune.
> E non mi riferisco alla violenza, ma al modo di essere.


Non tutti i poliziotti sono così. Purtroppo tanti drammi cominciano così. Ha scosso molto anche me quel film. Ho ringraziato la mia buona stella.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Un pò verità, altro che luogo comune.
> E non mi riferisco alla violenza, ma al modo di essere.


Certi sono così, certi no... come tutti, del resto. Il mondo è pieno di stronzi senza divisa.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2008)

*a proposito di frasi da film...*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *MM non ci posso credere, siamo d'accordo anche su questo?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... ora però non cominciamo a farci pompini a vicenda, come dice Harvey Keitel nelle Iene


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ora però non cominciamo a farci pompini a vicenda, come dice Harvey Keitel nelle Iene
























   nemmeno le Iene m'è piaciuto...


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2008)

*ovvio...*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> nemmeno le Iene m'è piaciuto...


 ... se non ti piace Tarantino, devi odiare le Iene!


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... se non ti piace Tarantino, devi odiare le Iene!


odiare è un po' troppo forte per me... non gradisco. Pulp Fiction invece mi è piaciuto.


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> odiare è un po' troppo forte per me... non gradisco. Pulp Fiction invece mi è piaciuto.


 Ma l'essenza tarantiniana è nelle iene... pulp fiction è un capolavoro, ed è qualitativamente superiore, ma i dialoghi delle iene sono strizzati dal cervello del pazzo...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma l'essenza tarantiniana è nelle iene... pulp fiction è un capolavoro, ed è qualitativamente superiore, ma i dialoghi delle iene sono strizzati dal cervello del pazzo...


MM mi devo ancora riprendere da Un giorno perfetto, basta pazzi per un po'...


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MM mi devo ancora riprendere da *Un giorno perfetto*, basta pazzi per un po'...


 Ma quello ha lo spessore di happy days...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quello ha lo spessore di happy days...


Il pazzo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ah Happy Days che bei ricordi...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quello ha lo spessore di happy days...


Odiavo Happy Days... Fonzie rappresenta tutta la mediocrita' umana


----------



## Nobody (24 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Odiavo Happy Days... Fonzie rappresenta tutta la mediocrita' umana


 Nella realtà gli avrebbero fatto un culo come una capanna...


----------



## brugola (24 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ora però non cominciamo a farci pompini a vicenda, come dice Harvey Keitel nelle Iene


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nella realtà gli avrebbero fatto un culo come una capanna...


alto un metro e un cazzo, faccia da pirla ...gli avrei spezzato le cartilagini ogni volta che faceva schioccare le dita.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi non sopportavo sottiletta e quell'ipocrita pirla di  potzi o come casso si chiamava


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alto un metro e un cazzo, faccia da pirla ...gli avrei spezzato le cartilagini ogni volta che faceva schioccare le dita..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 l'unica persona seria era ralph malph  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Io odiavo i Cunningham... tutta la famiglia, e in particolare Marion la madre...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> l'unica persona seria era ralph malph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sembrava una ritardata....no a me Richie piaceva ..un pirletta ma buono.
Come regista poi mi piace un casino!!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> l'unica persona seria era ralph malph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero era scemo ma nel quadretto era il piu' verosimile... per me il peggiore era Fonzie...


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sembrava una ritardata....no a me Richie piaceva ..un pirletta ma buono.
> Come regista poi mi piace un casino!!


 Come regista è ok... io parlavo del personaggio... certo che era buono, era costretto... come cazzo avrebbe fatto a fare il cattivo? Gli avrebbe fatto il culo anche cappuccetto rosso


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

Comunque ho cominciato a leggere _No country for old man_


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque ho cominciato a leggere _No country for old man_


ma sai che a me il film non ha mica eccitato??


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come regista è ok... io parlavo del personaggio... certo che era buono, era costretto... come cazzo avrebbe fatto a fare il cattivo? Gli avrebbe fatto il culo anche cappuccetto rosso


anche la nonna di cappuccetto rosso...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sai che a me il film non ha mica eccitato??



Non l'ho visto... pero' il libro dalle prime pagine sembra ben scritto


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque ho cominciato a leggere _No country for old man_


 Mi dirai... assimila lo stile di scrittura, è molto particolare...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto... pero' il libro dalle prime pagine sembra ben scritto


i libri sono quasi sempre meglio del film.

Avete mai letto Ammanniti??
secondo me a te e molti può piacere molto.


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2008)

*e lo credo...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non l'ho visto... *pero' il libro dalle prime pagine sembra ben scritto*


 McCarthy è un vecchio genio bastardo... un re!


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> i libri sono quasi sempre meglio del film.
> 
> Avete mai letto Ammanniti??
> secondo me a te e molti può piacere molto.


 No, segnato.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Settembre 2008)

un film rimasto decisamente fedele al libro (allucinante!!) è 
L'ultimo capodanno di Risi tratto dal  libro di ammanniti Fango.
Merita davvero.
Tremendo e grottesco ma bellissimo.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, segnato.


ti consiglio Ti prendo e ti porto via
e Fango.

E' quello del film di salvatores Io non ho paura


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un film rimasto decisamente fedele al libro (allucinante!!) è
> L'ultimo capodanno di Risi tratto dal libro di ammanniti Fango.
> Merita davvero.
> Tremendo e grottesco ma bellissimo.


Fango è davvero notevole...l'ho divorato in pochi giorni!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fango è davvero notevole...l'ho divorato in pochi giorni!


se non l'hai letto Ti prendo e ti porto via è il suo migliore.
Il personaggio del biglia è fenomenale..
Ammanniti riesce a scrivere con ironia di tragedie incredibili..
Anche Branchie non era male.


----------



## brugola (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi dirai... assimila lo stile di scrittura, è molto particolare...


 
l'ho letto quest'estate.
stringato il tipo


----------



## brugola (25 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fango è davvero notevole...l'ho divorato in pochi giorni!


fango è fenomenale.
ho riso fino alle lacrime e pianto fino a ridere.
grande niccolò!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ho letto quest'estate.
> stringato il tipo


A me piacciono gli _stringati_... o chi arriva al dunque senza troppe rotture di palle e sentimentalismi inutili... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'unico prolisso che non mi ha mai infastidito e' King...


----------



## brugola (25 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me piacciono gli _stringati_... o chi arriva al dunque senza troppe rotture di palle e sentimentalismi inutili...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem
però questo se non avessi visto il film non so se l'avrei finito.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem
> però questo se non avessi visto il film non so se l'avrei finito.


Bho' per il momento mi garba di molto... se dopo cambio idea vuol dire che abbandonero'


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> fango è fenomenale.
> ho riso fino alle lacrime e pianto fino a ridere.
> grande niccolò!


La scena nel bosco con la ragazza e lui fulminato...indimenticabile!!


----------



## brugola (25 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La scena nel bosco con la ragazza e lui fulminato...indimenticabile!!


perchè quella di lei che sente il messaggio in segreteria prima della cena??


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho' per il momento mi garba di molto... se dopo cambio idea vuol dire che abbandonero'


 Se non ti piace McCarthy ti ripudio... non puoi non adorarlo...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se non ti piace McCarthy ti ripudio... non puoi non adorarlo...



Comunque mi e' appena arrivato anche The Road... quale mi avevi detto di leggere per primo?


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque mi e' appena arrivato anche The Road... quale mi avevi detto di leggere per primo?


 No country for old man... ti prepara a the road... li lo stile è ancora più asciutto, e il contenuto sconvolgente...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No country for old man... ti prepara a the road... li lo stile è ancora più asciutto, e il contenuto sconvolgente...


Ok... sai che leggero' subito The Road vero?


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok... sai che leggero' subito The Road vero?


 una cippa... dovresti interrompere questo, e saresti davvero pazza a farlo con un libro che ti piace solo per farmi dispetto


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> una cippa... dovresti interrompere questo, e saresti davvero pazza a farlo con un libro che ti piace solo per farmi dispetto


Sono solo alle prime pagine... no big deal 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Preferisco farti un dispetto


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono solo alle prime pagine... no big deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... bastarda! ma non possono non averti acchiappato anche solo poche pagine...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... bastarda! ma non possono non averti acchiappato anche solo poche pagine...


Preferisco farti un dispetto e seguire la mia natura di bastian contraria


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Preferisco farti un dispetto e seguire la mia natura di bastian contraria


... però dimentichi che io la conosco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Attenzione ai miei consigli...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... però dimentichi che io la conosco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, hi, hi ....


----------



## Nobody (25 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hi, hi, hi ....


Hi, hi, hi... quando usi i puntini, per favore fallo bene... sartina... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hi, hi, hi... quando usi i puntini, per favore fallo bene... sartina... Hi, hi, hi...


e già che ci sei tira giù la bernarda...hi..hi...hi...


----------



## Lettrice (25 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Hi, hi, hi... quando usi i puntini, per favore fallo bene... sartina... Hi, hi, hi...



Samurai tu usi puntini e katana... io ago e filo... sii clemente.


----------



## Old giulia (25 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Uè tutti i libri della Mazzucco sono belli!


 
Io lo stò leggendo ora... poi guarderò il film

Giulia


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque mi e' appena arrivato anche The Road... quale mi avevi detto di leggere per primo?





moltimodi ha detto:


> No country for old man... ti prepara a the road... li lo stile è ancora più asciutto, e il contenuto sconvolgente...


Io mi butterei subito su "La strada"...


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (25 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io mi butterei subito su "La strada"...


Un grande romanzo, per pochi.


----------

